

4 Tips for Creating a Culture of Innovation - pre777
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140507131118-3166929-4-tips-for-building-a-culture-of-innovation?trk=object-title

======
pre777
My takeaway from this article and my personal experience is that innovation is
created by environmental conditions rather than collecting intelligence as an
asset and expecting them to interact.

